# looking for old RF harnesses



## Chuck (Jan 15, 2009)

I will probably be keeping my Rockford Power 650 Mosfet, so I might as well dig up a proper speaker harness for it, as well as my ancient Punch 150 sawtooth. When I had my 650 refurb'd, Freemans tried to sell me a harness for $15, and I should probably have taken it. RF hasn't offered them for 10 years, and Freemans apparently is out of the Rockford repair business. 

Is there a reputable source for new harnesses? I looked on eBay, and it seems theres some confusion over which harnesses fit which chassis. I'd rather not waste funds chasing down like-kinds that don't work.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Chuck said:


> I will probably be keeping my Rockford Power 650 Mosfet, so I might as well dig up a proper speaker harness for it, as well as my ancient Punch 150 sawtooth. When I had my 650 refurb'd, Freemans tried to sell me a harness for $15, and I should probably have taken it. RF hasn't offered them for 10 years, and Freemans apparently is out of the Rockford repair business.
> 
> Is there a reputable source for new harnesses? I looked on eBay, and it seems theres some confusion over which harnesses fit which chassis. I'd rather not waste funds chasing down like-kinds that don't work.


Chuck, Freeman's still has them. Send me an email or PM and I'll shoot you my contact there. I just got a brand new on for my Power 1000c, it even has the fused speaker leads!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 15, 2009)

Will do - thanks D.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not trying to hide this info from anyone, just don't want my contact spammed by search engine robots. Send me a PM if you need his info and I'll gladly share it.

Chuck, I replied to your PM with the info.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 15, 2009)

Received.


----------

